
That No SQL Thing - nreece
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2010/03/27/that-no-sql-thing.aspx
======
wisty
I will be interested in seeing how this series pans out.

There's been too many SQL vs NoSQL debates, and not enough fleshing of NoSQL
vs NoSQL, and how to actually use it.

